# Any Shooters, Gun enthusiasts, collectors?



## Zoltta

Anyone? I know some people here are kinda...anti-gun, but there might be some collectors here. I myself have been a one since i was a little boy. Right now i do alot of recreational shooting at a miltary base near me every weekend. Im also a huge collector and do alot of gunsmithing as well. I also do tons of reloading and since copper and brass are skyhigh in price. This is one of my main hobbies besides playing guitar. Very expensive hobby might i add. Must have spent over 10g in the past few years alone. Im mostly into military rifles from a variety of eras. Pretty much go to one gunshow a month for all the crapola i need for my builds, as well as tons of ammo. I used to do alot of competition shooting but that kinda died around my area. Also an NRA member, and im soon going to get my FFL Dealers liscense and try to start my own business of some sort. Im pretty hardcore with it when it comes down to details and knowledge. Been learning about this for ages. Anyone else into it? If so maybe we can share a few things yeah?

And please, no bullshit about guns are bad and kill people and all that other crap. Although i do respect other opinions, threads like these usually cause trouble. Please do not derail this and keep your comments to yourself. This thread is only for people who are interested, thanks

And sorry if this is the wrong place to post this. I saw Lifestyles, so i posted it here


----------



## Groff

A few years ago a local gun shop had German and Soviet rifles for sale, cheap. They had swastickas, and the others had hammer and sycles. They were $200... I wish I would have bought one back then, but I didn't have my permit at that point.

It wasn't worth much, but it's historical value is what I wanted it for.


----------



## Zoltta

TheMissing said:


> A few years ago a local gun shop had German and Soviet rifles for sale, cheap. They had swastickas, and the others had hammer and sycles. They were $200... I wish I would have bought one back then, but I didn't have my permit at that point.
> 
> It wasn't worth much, but it's historical value is what I wanted it for.



What was the condition of the german ones? Because those were probably the original german mausers. Depending on condition they can be worth ATLEAST 1000. Also the more marking the better, some are more rarer. Ive seen some go for like 2-3k. Depends on the model as well


----------



## Jason

Stitch?


----------



## Groff

Zoltta said:


> What was the condition of the german ones? Because those were probably the original german mausers. Depending on condition they can be worth ATLEAST 1000. Also the more marking the better, some are more rarer. Ive seen some go for like 2-3k. Depends on the model as well



They were obviously used, but no rust or scratches. The finish was in tact, a few dings here and there. And yes, it was a Mauser.

According to the guy that worked there, he said the guns came from a russian stockpile, they were seized when the Russians took some prisoners, and they sat in a warehouse until they decided to sell them.


----------



## Zoltta

There is a company called Mitchels Mausers that recovered a stockpile of Mausers from a factory somewhere out there and they refinish all of them to look brand new. Could be the ones you saw but i doubt it


----------



## Se7enMeister

i have a couple of rifles, my favorit is my Accuracy international .308 magnum AW, it has a semi auto conversion and it shots soooooo soft. i inherited it from my grand father and he paid 5k+ for it

This was before the conversion, it looks the same it just has a new chamber


----------



## Zoltta

wow man, a fucking AI....i envy you. Those things are insane. You can probably sell it for than what he payed for it


----------



## Mattmc74

The only gun I have right now is my Remington 870 combo.
I use it for everything! Mostly clay targets


----------



## Groff

Se7enMeister said:


> i have a couple of rifles, my favorit is my Accuracy international .308 magnum AW, it has a semi auto conversion and it shots soooooo soft. i inherited it from my grand father and he paid 5k+ for it
> 
> This was before the conversion, it looks the same it just has a new chamber



 Nice!

I'd LOVE to take that to the range! You're lucky you inherited that!

I personally would have kept it bolt-action, but that's because there's something I find cool about bolt-action rifles.


----------



## NeubyWanKaneuby

I have 3 beretta pistols, they're all .40s... and a .22 marlin rifle I got when I was 16... no other cool rifles for me, other than getting to play with M1 carbines when I was on honor guard a few years back... never got to shoot one though...


----------



## Lucky Seven

While I don't actually own these guns (they're my dads), I have a CZ-52, Mini 14, and a British 303. Great guns, all of them.


----------



## Metal Ken

My parents inhereted a couple i've been wanting to get. Nothing impressive, but a remington 20 guage shotgun could be fun.


----------



## Se7enMeister

TheMissing said:


> Nice!
> 
> I'd LOVE to take that to the range! You're lucky you inherited that!
> 
> I personally would have kept it bolt-action, but that's because there's something I find cool about bolt-action rifles.



i hate bolts, there no better feeling than pumping 10 .308s down range as fast as you can go

BTW, I OWN this thread


----------



## philkilla

Se7enMeister said:


> i have a couple of rifles, my favorit is my Accuracy international .308 magnum AW, it has a semi auto conversion and it shots soooooo soft. i inherited it from my grand father and he paid 5k+ for it
> 
> This was before the conversion, it looks the same it just has a new chamber



Man that is beautfiul. Nice G36 over in the corner too. 


Here are mine:

First my FN SPR A2...sans a scope unfortunately. I'm still paying off a Nightforce 3-15X - 50






Second is my Bushmaster M4. It started out as a regular M4A1...and that is the state it is in now. I'll probably be selling the Aimpoint to my uncle soon, and I'll just use Irons for a while.


----------



## yellowv

I love to shoot and collect guns. Unfortunately with the price of ammo now I shoot very rarely and am down to 2 guns. I carry a Kimber Ultra CDP and I also have a Bushmaster M4A2.


----------



## Uber Mega

I don't go anywhere near guns anymore, but my step-dad and I used to hunt in the countryside. Being in the UK we're pretty much limited to shotguns, we had 2 side-by-side and an over-and-under. Also had the usual air rifles and BB pistols etc. I haven't shot them for a while, they scare me a bit now.


----------



## Guitarwizard

Why do they scare you? Have you shot your balls accidentally? ;-)

topic: Im actually saving for an Umarex Cx4 Beretta CO2 riffle - would love to have a real gun, maybe a .44 colt or something, but it's nearly impossible to get a permission for them, here in uber-peacefully Switzerland... 
The only guns available for free sale are these 2 shot - Shotguns, unless you're in the army, (what I'm trying to avoid) then you can keep your riffle at home (an SG 550)..


----------



## Zoltta

My latest AR build










Also a picture of my .308 i dug up the other day:






Thats all i have pics of atm but I have a few more AR's and im building a new one as we speak. Have 2 bulgy AK's and a cheap Romanian as well. I try and collect WW2 shit so i have 2 (one is my fathers) Auto Ordinance M1 Carbines, 2 M1 Garands both dating back to the 1940 with all original parts and pieces, 2 Mosin Nagant M44 Carbines, M48 Mauser (Mitchells), A mint Lee Enfield that collects dust, 3 1911's (ones a Springfield, 2 are gem encrusteds and engrave Colt Commanders that i recieved from my Uncle). Thats as much WW2 shit i can get without spending too much one. I plan on getting an AO Thompson this summer, a BAR is just too expensive, a 1903 you can rarely find in good condition, and the rest good luck finding. 

Aside from that, a Sig p232 in .380, SW 686 in 357, SW 29 in .44, and 2 TC Contenders in multiple calibers, too many bolt actions, lever actions, and a ridiculous amount of shotguns i need to sell and arent worth mentioning. I think myself alone am reaching over 40 firearms, all legal of course. Its one of my true hobbies and i love it, but i kinda live in this shittiest state to do it, besides CA of course hahaha.


----------



## Zoltta

And yellow i agree with you on the price of ammo. I havnt shot my .308 in months because of the increased price of copper and brass, i cant even afford to RELOAD let alone buy that shit. .223 used to be 90 bucks for 500 rounds and now its up to fucking 150. I reload all my .45's, .380s, 30-06, 30-30s, 44's, 357's etc etc because the prices are insane. 223 and 8mm i still buy though because they still arent too bad, and reloading 223 isnt worth it seeing how you can piss those away too easily


----------



## telecaster90

Here's a pic of my dad's Saiga. He just got a STAG-15 that I don't have pictures of, so the Saiga is probably on it's way out.


----------



## DaemonSvek

That's not your AW, thats a German Gov pic but yeah
i'll play
i do the long range this as well but have numerous guns
my fav is a build i'm workin on
Remington 700 action, McMillan A1-3 tactical rifle stock, prolly a US Optics SN3 3-17x scope or Schmidt Bender PMII or PMIII and a 20" bull barrel with Badger rings and Detachable Box Magazine, forward nightsite rail, laser side rail made by badger, can't remember specific name tho
fuck bipods, hate bipods, i like the tripod shooting cradle these certain guys make, anything else i use a rucksack


----------



## Zoltta

Dont you love how 700s are so customizable


----------

